# National Weather Service for Ohio



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

The National Weather Service has issued a hazardous weather alert. For some of Ohio. Finaly some SNOW.www.erh.noaa.gov

Madison, OH

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
601 AM EST MON DEC 25 2006

OHZ003-006>014-017>023-027>033-036>038-047-089-PAZ001>003-261115-
LUCAS-WOOD-OTTAWA-SANDUSKY-ERIE OH-LORAIN-CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-
ASHTABULA INLAND-HANCOCK-SENECA-HURON-MEDINA-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-
TRUMBULL-WYANDOT-CRAWFORD-RICHLAND-ASHLAND-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING-
MARION-MORROW-HOLMES-KNOX-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-
SOUTHERN ERIE-CRAWFORD PA-
601 AM EST MON DEC 25 2006

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL
OHIO...NORTHEAST OHIO...NORTHWEST OHIO AND NORTHWEST
PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

AN AREA OF STRONG LOW PRESSURE ALONG THE GULF COAST WILL MOVE
QUICKLY NORTHEAST TODAY AND TONIGHT AND IS EXPECTED TO BE CENTERED
NEAR PITTSBURGH BY DAYBREAK TUESDAY. RAIN ASSOCIATED WITH THIS LOW
WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS THE AREA LATER TODAY. EVENTUALLY
ENOUGH COLD AIR WILL WORK IT'S WAY INTO THE REGION TO CHANGE THE
RAIN OVER TO SNOW. THIS WILL MOST LIKELY OCCUR LATE TONIGHT OR
EARLY TUESDAY. SOME SMALL ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE BY DAYBREAK
TUESDAY.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

THE LOW WILL MOVE TO NEW ENGLAND BY LATE TUESDAY. SNOW WILL
CONTINUE ON THE BACKSIDE OF THIS LOW FOR MOST OF THE DAY. THE
SNOW WILL EVENTUALLY BEGIN TO TAPER OFF FROM WEST TO EAST
DURING THE AFTERNOON. SOME SNOW ACCUMULATION IS LIKELY. LOCATIONS
IN NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA SHOULD SEE THE
GREATEST AMOUNTS. ACCUMULATIONS THROUGH TUESDAY EVENING SHOULD
RANGE FROM AROUND AN INCH WEST OF INTERSTATE 75 TO AS MUCH AS FOUR
OR FIVE INCHES IN NORTHWESTERN PENNSYLVANIA. SCATTERED SNOW
SHOWERS WILL PERSIST TUESDAY NIGHT TO THE EAST OF CLEVELAND BUT
ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS SHOULD BE LIGHT.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED.

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

National Weather Service
Eastern Region Headquarters
Bohemia, New York
Disclaimer
Last Modified: June 16, 2005
Privacy Policy
Credits


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

news says 1-2'' lets get it on boys


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;342136 said:


> news says 1-2'' lets get it on boys


Which station did you watch?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

wbns 10tv.. see we didnt get ****


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will second that. I got my butt off the couch to put on the plow. We did not get s*** They are sayin some overnight. Hey F250Man, where are you in Madison? I live in willoughby. Hope this snow comes soon, or lets face it, It aint gonna happen. Im about ready to throw in the bag and put the plow back away for the season.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

It is friggin SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!purplebou :yow!: It aint much but it is white and fallin!!!! I am going through withdrawal and it is finally snowing after almost 20 days


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Live*

I live about 30 seconds from the township park. The corner by the Wagon wheel and Romans. Where abouts in Willoughby do you live I do l lot of work out that way. We just finished a house on Robindale dr and we are working on a house in Eastlake on Wicklow dr. I drive a maroon super duty with my company name on it. So what do you drive we my have passed each other sometime. Steve :waving:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Scottscape;342348 said:


> wbns 10tv.. see we didnt get ****


Yep got up that night 4 times for nothing. I was watching channel 4 here.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I drive a pewter silverado 2500 4x4 reg cab with a meyer plow on it. Just the lights no blade. I live on second street. I think I probably have seen you before. We should meet up or somehting some day.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice to see some guys from my neck of the woods.. I live in willowick on East 305, i drive a 1995 f-150 with an ugly yellow spreader on the back. you can see it from the road. This lasck of snow is really messing up my summer vacation plans.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

*F-250*

hey F-250 i see you live in madison by wagon wheel,i am in geneva,i have 18 commerical lots,plus driveways in geneva,and perry ,would you be interested in some work,if i need a driver,on heavy snow falls,i run 3 trucks now but, always can use 1 more ,let me know thanks chuck,


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

thermos,hey i grew up in eastlake on woodstock rd,moved into snow belt for more snow,,,,i guess i should have stayed in eastlake,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey great, it is nice to see some local guys here in the Lake/Ashtabula county area. Dont worry chazg33, you arent missing much here in Eastlake


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Great*

Chazg33 I sent You a pm with my number. I plow the Wagon Wheel and Lake Effects and some other commercial lots here in Madison and also residential drives. I was hoping to have alot more work this year. But no snow no work. If we get a big storm I'll be busy everyone will call at once.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey F250man, I plow a little too out there in Perry where my dad lives. Dont hesitate to give me a shout either. I am always ready to lend a hand


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Ok*

I sure will give ya a call if I need some help.


----------

